# No longer have my New Toro QZE 821 after 1 month! Bad Toro Quality Control



## steeve725

Got my new Toro 38757 (QZE 821) taken back by the dealer on Friday. Why? Because I had 2 different issues with it in the month I had it.

1st issue, bad scraper bar right from the start.

2nd issue, the shroud would come apart ever time I used it.

Bad Toro quality control

I contacted the dealer and sent him this video showing the shroud issue. https://vimeo.com/375932145

The dealer simply refunded my money and text me to tell me he was coming to pick up the snowblower.

Yes, he picked up instead of trying to order parts or something. He told me he’s going to exchange it, but all of my area and online is completely out of stock of the 821’s.

I talked to the distributor that sold my dealer the 821 and he has 72 on order.

Let’s make matters worse, I’m now without a snowblower, on my large corner lot, with a bunch of sidewalk and a large 3 car wide driveway, and my house faces north. 

Given that I’m getting older, I’ve had open heart surgery (surgery was many years ago), physical tasks don’t agree with me much anymore. 

When the snowmaster came out, I tried the 724 QXE but I didn’t like the fact that it had a bunch of trouble on compressed snow such as, tire tracks and foot prints, since it relies on the scraper to clean the concrete surface. It left about 1/2” of snow. But even if I wanted the snowmaster 824 qxe it’s out of stock as well

Toro’s quality control is not good. 2 things wrong with my brand new Toro QZE 821 within 1 month and 5 uses.

I’m at a loss right now.


----------



## Zavie

OMG so sorry for you. Is this a lack of QC or just poor design or lack of product testing and development? Gee Toro usually over tests stuff before releasing it, yikes! Maybe you can find something on the used market.


----------



## CO Snow

Tell the dealer that you want a loaner until the replacement arrives. After all, he has your money.


----------



## steeve725

Buying something used is not going to happen.

This years Snow is the most I’ve seen this early in years. Supply and demand. I can just imagine the cost of used ones in my area.

We’ve already had 5 snows this year already. 

Yes, I’m frustrated with my snowblower situation

I’m concerned with the possibility of upcoming snows without having a blower.


----------



## steeve725

CO Snow said:


> Tell the dealer that you want a loaner until the replacement arrives. After all, he has your money.


He refunded my money.


----------



## Zavie

Honda makes a nice single stage....just saying. Better that than you put your health at risk with no blower.


----------



## Oneacer

@steeve, 

With having open heart surgery, and physical tasks not agreeing with you, maybe a neighbor can assist you for a small fee, or contract a service.


----------



## leonz

Can you physically tolerate using the smallest 2 stage Toro in the product line? 
It will have adjustable skids to get close to the surface of the pavement. 
I would ask the dealer if he could give you a price break on a 2 stage unit as you cannot be without a snow removal mule. 

The larger ones will have steering brakes and will have plenty of power to kill off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER to feed the moat monsters with its remains.


----------



## markopollo

that sucks, especially because toro is a good known brand. 

it could just be one defective product of 1000, but still. 

have you considered switching to honda or ariens? the dealer support might not be there but those are good quantity machines, so you shouldn't need any parts support in the first place.


----------



## 2.137269

the op is not alone as i can fully attest to how far down hill toro has fallen, my powermax now at 2 years the bucket looks like the metal had been salt brine'd before being painted, rust from under the paint on the outside looks a moon surface,

every dealer i have spoken with who sells toro agrees toro is no longer a top shelf brand .the op is lucky he got a refund, time to find another brand he can use, 
ps 
he's not alone with heart issues and age, i just had 2 stents installed less than 2 weeks ago ,a solid machine is a most esp with a 48 hour storm starting right now here in nwnj,


----------



## ST1100A

Unfortunately Toro was never known for quality. They were well known for "Cheap Throw Away" products in lawn and garden plus snow removal equipment over the past few decades.
They have much more negative than positive first hand ratings and performance of their equipment now days.
A lot of the companies have gone downhill over the past decade, they are only worried about their stockholders profits and could care less about the consumer.


----------



## micah68kj

ST1100A said:


> Unfortunately Toro was never known for quality. They were well known for "Cheap Throw Away" products in lawn and garden plus snow removal equipment over the past few decades.
> They have much more negative than positive first hand ratings and performance of their equipment now days.
> A lot of the companies have gone downhill over the past decade, they are only worried about their stockholders profits and could care less about the consumer.



This is a joke, right? Toro has been around for over 100 years. You don't last that long making "cheap, throwaway products". Toro also makes some of the very finest grounds care equipment on the planet.
Your above comment is right up there with "All disk drive blowers slip". Please show your proof of those statistics too. :idisagree:
I will definitely agree with you about lots of companies quality going down hill and I will place Toro in that mix but they were never known for cheap throwaway products. Stihl has fallen off to the point I no longer buy their stuff. J.D is another one that comes to mind.


----------



## steeve725

leonz said:


> Can you physically tolerate using the smallest 2 stage Toro in the product line?
> It will have adjustable skids to get close to the surface of the pavement.
> I would ask the dealer if he could give you a price break on a 2 stage unit as you cannot be without a snow removal mule.
> 
> The larger ones will have steering brakes and will have plenty of power to kill off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER to feed the moat monsters with its remains.


Having a 2 stage will not work in my situation. 

I need something that’ll work even in the smallest snows.

I need something that can clean the surface since my house faces north and I don’t get much help from the sun melting the left over snow that a two stage would leave behind.

I want the snow cleaned as close to the pavement as possible. I live on a corner lot and have a bunch of foot traffic and don’t want the risk of someone falling.

Many years ago, I tried a 2 stage and I didn’t like the amount of snow it left.

As for EOD I’ve never had an issue with that. Plows don’t come into my neighborhood, in the rare occasion that they do, my single stages have always been able to tackle it.

A single stage has always worked well for me.


----------



## steeve725

markopollo said:


> that sucks, especially because toro is a good known brand.
> 
> it could just be one defective product of 1000, but still.
> 
> have you considered switching to honda or ariens? the dealer support might not be there but those are good quantity machines, so you shouldn't need any parts support in the first place.


I purchased a Honda hs620 several years ago, the vibration it had left my fingers tingling after I was done using it. From what I’ve read, Honda still has issues with vibration.

Over the last many years, the single stages I’ve like the best are Toro because of the features, engine sizes & the clearing of snow.

I’ve had a 621qzr (sold to buy my QZE721) which I sold to buy this poorly built 821 qze.

Like I stated, I tried the snowmaster 724qxe but what I didn’t like it’s issue with packed snow from tire tracks or foot traffic. Depending on a plastic scraper bar to clean the snow off the ground isn’t the greatest. On the snowmaster, that was when it first came out. I don’t know if they’ve changed.

At this point, I’m almost willing to try another snowmaster, or another qze 821.

I’ve had many snowblowers over the years and Toro has worked the best for me. 

I plan on staying with Toro


----------



## 2.137269

sorry joe 

but he is right, over the last decade toro has fallen down the tubes, what used to be top of the grade machines,they are now throw away, box store grade, toro corp wants low grade high sales numbers high profit . this comes from someone who was a partner in a toro sales and service dealer. 

my own 2 year old power max is full of rust , the rust popping though on the outside from under the paint area's where salt never gets is unreal, the engine?? mine seized after just 6 hours from what was blamed on a miss sized rod journal, not allowing enough clearance for oil to lube the rod, OK, toro replaced the motor , as to the rust?? i got a screw you, your on your own, new bucket alone has a MSRP of $543.00 adding in the other rusted parts makes the cost about a grand just for parts. yes i could have a dustless blaster come in and blast it for about $200.00 but they can't get at where the rust started, under where the bare metal sections are at partly welded seams even if soda was used it can't get there, 

lets get down to the real world, what company isn't looking at high profits and high sales by going box store. 
whats not made from poor grade imported from china items??


----------



## micah68kj

87powershiftx2 said:


> sorry joe
> 
> but he is right, over the last decade toro has fallen down the tubes, what used to be top of the grade machines,they are now throw away, box store grade, toro corp wants low grade high sales numbers high profit . this comes from someone who was a partner in a toro sales and service dealer.
> 
> my own 2 year old power max is full of rust , the rust popping though on the outside from under the paint area's where salt never gets is unreal, the engine?? mine seized after just 6 hours from what was blamed on a miss sized rod journal, not allowing enough clearance for oil to lube the rod, OK, toro replaced the motor , as to the rust?? i got a screw you, your on your own, new bucket alone has a MSRP of $543.00 adding in the other rusted parts makes the cost about a grand just for parts. yes i could have a dustless blaster come in and blast it for about $200.00 but they can't get at where the rust started, under where the bare metal sections are at partly welded seams even if soda was used it can't get there,
> 
> lets get down to the real world, what company isn't looking at high profits and high sales by going box store.
> whats not made from poor grade imported from china items??


His statement is; "*Toro was never known for quality." *I disagree.


----------



## melson

The 821 housing is lightweight plastic and perhaps not as securely attached as it could be. But, are any current blowers made to the high standards pre-Twentieth Century?

My 821 was dropped-shipped from Texas and was indeed dropped somewhere in the shipping process; the carton was stoved-in (first clue) and the metal auger housing bent. But nothing broken and I didn't feel it wasn't a big deal to straighten and reattach the plastic outer case.

For me, the most important questions are, (1) how well does it perform?, and (2) how reliable is it? 

This 821 is new to me and only time will tell.


----------



## melson

My above post should read "Twentieth Century" = Twenty first Century.


----------



## steeve725

melson said:


> The 821 housing is lightweight plastic and perhaps not as securely attached as it could be. But, are any current blowers made to the high standards pre-Twentieth Century?
> 
> My 821 was dropped-shipped from Texas and was indeed dropped somewhere in the shipping process; the carton was stoved-in (first clue) and the metal auger housing bent. But nothing broken and I didn't feel it wasn't a big deal to straighten and reattach the plastic outer case.
> 
> For me, the most important questions are, (1) how well does it perform?, and (2) how reliable is it?
> 
> This 821 is new to me and only time will tell.


When I originally got my QZE 821 it had a bad scraper bar on it directly from the factory. I replaced it.

Then the shroud bolts being tight and the shroud still popping off everything the snow blowers used. That’s not acceptable. 

I understand your questions being important to you. I agree those are very important factors, however being the QZE 821 at the time I bought it and probably still is the most expensive single stage on the market and coming with a shroud that doesn’t stay attached and a scraper bar that is defective, to me is unacceptable.

I understand and am not naive to the fact that this is a new model and they are mass produced so there might be bugs on some of the machines, however I had 2 issues on mine in 5 uses and 1 month.

On your 821 did you look at the online parts manual? It shows the wrong engine diagram for the qze 821

It shows the oil fill is a long tube that’s on Toro’s other 252cc engines, not the oil fill / check that is on the 821

Little things like wrong diagram on parts manual, the bad scraper bar on my 821 wright from the factory, and either defective shroud or missing part on the shroud just screams not much attention to detail

Is this going to keep me from trying another qze821, or buying another Toro product? Probably not.

When the supplier who sold my dealer gets the new order of QZE821’s in stock, I’m going to see if I can go down there (they don’t sell to the public, but I’ve talked with them and they know my situation) and look at the QZE 821’s and see if I can get one directly from them.


----------



## Sid

The mfgrs are all in a competition with each other, and of course other countries,"China" and we all shop for the lowest prices. I guess that most items made today, aren't made to last, or made to be repaired for the most part. Most of us can't be bothered to try and fix stuff, just buy another. I like the changalge of trying to fix stuff, to keep it going for as long as possible, just to try to beat the system. Most of the newer generations, have very good high paying jobs, but they are helpless. they don't own a shovel or a wheelbarrow . They have every trade come to do all the work. And there isn't much money left. and or high credit card bills. Sorry for the rant.
Sid


----------



## LouC

It's sad to see and hear that but at the same time I bet that Toro will rectify this issue in a running change most likely and offer it to owners who have the same problem. 
One reason why I kept my old '98 3000 GTS is the quality overall was really pretty good. One big thing I did change was the carb, I was getting a bad surging problem that rebuilds did not help so I spent the cash to put a new Mikuni on it and all is well for the past 5 years since I did that. Suzuki 5 hp 2 stroke. 
I really would love a more powerful single stage machine so I'm hoping Toro corporate rectifies these issues, they have had quality problems in the past that they have rectified.


----------



## steeve725

Sid said:


> The mfgrs are all in a competition with each other, and of course other countries,"China" and we all shop for the lowest prices. I guess that most items made today, aren't made to last, or made to be repaired for the most part. Most of us can't be bothered to try and fix stuff, just buy another. I like the changalge of trying to fix stuff, to keep it going for as long as possible, just to try to beat the system. Most of the newer generations, have very good high paying jobs, but they are helpless. they don't own a shovel or a wheelbarrow . They have every trade come to do all the work. And there isn't much money left. and or high credit card bills. Sorry for the rant.
> Sid


Maybe I just expected too much. Maybe I expected a quality product for spending $800 on a single stage snowblower.

Maybe I’m the one that just got the lemon. 

Who knows.

Maybe Toro still does make a quality product.


----------



## LouC

An interesting data point, I paid about $720 or so for my '98 with the Suzuki engine and electric start, now that's 21 years ago. With today's top single stage machines costing about the same, I guess something's gotta give! 20 years later, bigger more powerful 4 stroke engine, but same price!


----------



## Grunt

Hello Steeve. Since you had and liked the old 621 and 721 you had, maybe buy a new 721QZE again. You have enough scrapers and paddles in stock to last you for many years to come.
I had a 2008 bought new 521QZE (38585)power clear that I refurbished and gave to my daughter so I could move up to a newer 721 that will get it's first test this winter. I'm a big fan of Toro Power Clears.


Toro must have done something right since all the new MTD manufactured single stages use the same auger configuration.



Sold Honda HS620 to buy Toro QZR621
 Sold Toro QZR 621 to buy Toro QZE 721
Sold Toro QZE 721 to buy Current Toro QZE 821 
Sold Toro QZE 821 to buy ?????????


----------



## steeve725

Grunt said:


> Hello Steeve. Since you had and liked the old 621 and 721 you had, maybe buy a new 721QZE again. You have enough scrapers and paddles in stock to last you for many years to come.
> I had a 2008 bought new 521QZE (38585)power clear that I refurbished and gave to my daughter so I could move up to a newer 721 that will get it's first test this winter. I'm a big fan of Toro Power Clears.
> 
> 
> Toro must have done something right since all the new MTD manufactured single stages use the same auger configuration.


I’ll find out more this next week what direction I’ll go.

Yes the QZE 721 was a nice machine. The QZE 821 was nice power wise, just the details

I’ve been struggling in my mind, do I try another snowmaster or another 821? 

Unfortunately I need to get a snowblower and really don’t have the luxury to wait much longer.

As for the extra parts, I do have enough paddles to last many years, also have 2 brand new scraper bars (since toro sent me the 2nd new one last week they promised me)


----------



## tpenfield

I keep buying the old ones. Practically bullet proof.


----------



## foggysail

steeve725 said:


> Got my new Toro 38757 (QZE 821) taken back by the dealer on Friday. Why? Because I had 2 different issues with it in the month I had it.
> 
> 1st issue, bad scraper bar right from the start.
> 
> 2nd issue, the shroud would come apart ever time I used it.
> 
> Bad Toro quality control
> 
> I contacted the dealer and sent him this video showing the shroud issue. https://vimeo.com/375932145
> 
> The dealer simply refunded my money and text me to tell me he was coming to pick up the snowblower.
> 
> Yes, he picked up instead of trying to order parts or something. He told me he’s going to exchange it, but all of my area and online is completely out of stock of the 821’s.
> 
> I talked to the distributor that sold my dealer the 821 and he has 72 on order.
> 
> Let’s make matters worse, I’m now without a snowblower, on my large corner lot, with a bunch of sidewalk and a large 3 car wide driveway, and my house faces north.
> 
> Given that I’m getting older, I’ve had open heart surgery (surgery was many years ago), physical tasks don’t agree with me much anymore.
> 
> When the snowmaster came out, I tried the 724 QXE but I didn’t like the fact that it had a bunch of trouble on compressed snow such as, tire tracks and foot prints, since it relies on the scraper to clean the concrete surface. It left about 1/2” of snow. But even if I wanted the snowmaster 824 qxe it’s out of stock as well
> 
> Toro’s quality control is not good. 2 things wrong with my brand new Toro QZE 821 within 1 month and 5 uses.
> 
> I’m at a loss right now.


Now you bitch to others who told you that Toro’s QC is questionable at best. Earlier in October you cried on everybody about poor you, the dealer was reneging on picking up a similar machine you found faults with. You were given suggestions about contacting your CC company, filing a small court claim that went on until the dealer finally picked up your machine. So here we go again!

More bitches about Toro’s QC so the dealer rushed over this time, returned your money and took the machine back. AND NOW YOU WANT SYMPATHY???


REMEMBER YOUR OCTOBER POST???? I have attached it for others to see your earlier bitch. Personally I would not sell you anything.

‘’*Today I got my new Toro QZE 821 delivered from a Toro dealer near me, it was actually delivered from the owner himself.

Upon arrival the gas tank has two gouges in it, and the handle where the pull cord attachment attaches there’s a large scratch as well.

Then on top of that he does not bring the owners manual.’’*


----------



## gibbs296

foggysail said:


> Now you bitch to others who told you that Toro’s QC is questionable at best. Earlier in October you cried on everybody about poor you, the dealer was reneging on picking up a similar machine you found faults with. You were given suggestions about contacting your CC company, filing a small court claim that went on until the dealer finally picked up your machine. So here we go again!
> 
> More bitches about Toro’s QC so the dealer rushed over this time, returned your money and took the machine back. AND NOW YOU WANT SYMPATHY???
> 
> 
> REMEMBER YOUR OCTOBER POST???? I have attached it for others to see your earlier bitch. Personally I would not sell you anything.
> 
> ‘’*Today I got my new Toro QZE 821 delivered from a Toro dealer near me, it was actually delivered from the owner himself.
> 
> Upon arrival the gas tank has two gouges in it, and the handle where the pull cord attachment attaches there’s a large scratch as well.
> 
> Then on top of that he does not bring the owners manual.’’*


ouch...


----------



## 1132le

Sid said:


> The mfgrs are all in a competition with each other, and of course other countries,"China" and we all shop for the lowest prices. I guess that most items made today, aren't made to last, or made to be repaired for the most part. Most of us can't be bothered to try and fix stuff, just buy another. I like the changalge of trying to fix stuff, to keep it going for as long as possible, just to try to beat the system. Most of the newer generations, have very good high paying jobs, but they are helpless. they don't own a shovel or a wheelbarrow . They have every trade come to do all the work. And there isn't much money left. and or high credit card bills. Sorry for the rant.
> Sid



The belly aching not built as good as old blowers China this throaway that is pretty ridiculous at this point on this forum imo
any simplicity ariens toro or honda made today will last 25 yrs or better if taken care of right hardly throwaway 

Nobody wants the old blowers they don't throw as good they have less power harder to turn they are quicker to service carbs bout it

i don't even take them free anymore
there plenty here with many old ariens they cant move 

now another member says Toro quality has been bad for the last 10 yrs but 2 yrs ago he bought one lol blowers see salt ice and rocks they rust

the st824 are known to be rust buckets mine is wgaf its 35 years old blows snow fine still worth 200 max
you cant buy anything today for almost 1/2 what an st824 cost in the 80s but works 200% better the ariens 28 sho cost much less then an st824 will last 25 yrs

throwaway is washers dryers TVs most lawn mowers etc 6 years if you are lucky except some mowers none of it or most others things will last 25 years like a blower will


----------



## gibbs296

1132le said:


> The belly aching not built as good as old blowers China this throaway that is pretty ridiculous at this point on this forum imo
> any simplicity ariens toro or honda made today will last 25 yrs or better if taken care of right hardly throwaway
> 
> Nobody wants the old blowers they don't throw as good they have less power harder to turn they are quicker to service carbs bout it
> 
> i don't even take them free anymore
> there plenty here with many old ariens they cant move
> 
> now another member says Toro quality has been bad for the last 10 yrs but 2 yrs ago he bought one lol blowers see salt ice and rocks they rust
> 
> the st824 are known to be rust buckets mine is wgaf its 35 years old blows snow fine still worth 200 max
> you cant buy anything today for almost 1/2 what an st824 cost in the 80s but works 200% better the ariens 28 sho cost much less then an st824 will last 25 yrs
> 
> throwaway is washers dryers TVs most lawn mowers etc 6 years if you are lucky except some mowers none of it or most others things will last 25 years like a blower will


Once again, it depends how you use it and how you take care of it. The new Toros are much weaker in terms of construction. I recently had an 826OXE(?) about 3 years old and it was already getting ugly and beat up, and I thought it was pretty flimsy. Maybe the new ones throw a bit farther, but I will take an old tank any day.


----------



## 1132le

gibbs296 said:


> Once again, it depends how you use it and how you take care of it. The new Toros are much weaker in terms of construction. I recently had an 826OXE(?) about 3 years old and it was already getting ugly and beat up, and I thought it was pretty flimsy. Maybe the new ones throw a bit farther, but I will take an old tank any day.


You the guy who tells everyone to buy snotek or single stage etc

and you like old tanks
please link me to where you acquired a newer phantom Toro as you don't like new machines and discussed it since you have been here since 2014 

cost much less
throw alot better not abit 20 feet old 45 feet new abit? lol
turn on a dime


----------



## gibbs296

1132le said:


> You the guy who tells everyone to buy snotek or single stage etc
> 
> and you like old tanks
> please link me to where you acquired a newer phantom Toro as you don't like new machines and discussed it since you have been here since 2014
> 
> cost much less
> throw alot better not abit 20 feet old 45 feet new abit? lol
> turn on a dime


here ya go..https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/142373-new-me-powermax-826oe.html


----------



## tdipaul

1982 Toro:



2017 Toro:



have owned both

2017 much better


----------



## gibbs296

tdipaul said:


> 1982 Toro:
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 Toro:
> 
> 
> 
> have owned both
> 
> 2017 much better


Can't argue with that, I'm sure the new Snowmaster destroys anything the old single can do. But with the plastic tranny and thin metal I just don't know what would be left of it in 10 years without a lot of TLC.


----------



## melson

@gibbs296,...don't shortchange a single-stage unless or until you have used one. They can be far more effective than you might guess from looking at them.


----------



## mrfixit

I haven't been on here for quite a while.
My 2 cents.
My 2016 HD 928 has about 20 hours on it.
It has been flawless.

I have a big driveway.
I bought an ATV and put a plow on it.
Like it a whole lot better than the snow blower.
Faster, easier on the body.

Go visit a vehicle forum.
Lots of problems.
When large numbers of a product are made you are going to get a few bad ones.

Nothing is made like it was.


----------



## crazzywolfie

almost sounds like you just need to find a used machine that you an tolerate and run it till the thing falls apart.


----------



## steeve725

mrfixit said:


> I haven't been on here for quite a while.
> My 2 cents.
> My 2016 HD 928 has about 20 hours on it.
> It has been flawless.
> 
> I have a big driveway.
> I bought an ATV and put a plow on it.
> Like it a whole lot better than the snow blower.
> Faster, easier on the body.
> 
> Go visit a vehicle forum.
> Lots of problems.
> When large numbers of a product are made you are going to get a few bad ones.
> 
> Nothing is made like it was.
> 
> /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


An atv and plow. Wow that’d be great.

As for “Nothing is made like it was” I’d say it’s mostly true. Many things aren’t made like they were. With today’s competition and fast production, it’s hard to focus on quality as much as you used to be able to. 

I’m sure there are things that are better and some that aren’t. They might be better in some respects as some of the materials back then last much longer than some of the materials now. That’s a topic that can be debated over and over again, with peoples opinions on both sides of the fence.


----------



## gibbs296

melson said:


> @gibbs296,...don't shortchange a single-stage unless or until you have used one. They can be far more effective than you might guess from looking at them.


I have a Powerlite, 210r, and a 621QZE and love them. They are my go to machines 90% of the time. But I need a 2 stage occasionally for the real nasty storms once or twice a year.:smile2:


----------



## 1132le

gibbs296 said:


> here ya go..https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/142373-new-me-powermax-826oe.html



what a joke 

you dont know the history of it
nothing wrong with it looks perfect lol

sticker bellyaching wgaf


cost less 

throw better
better controls
throw farther
last 25 yrs or better


vs


bellyaching
crooked sticker
thinner metal
Iam not a toro fan will still last 25 yrs or better with proper care
name something else that you can say that about in todays world you cant


----------



## melson

FWIW, @steeve725, I just used my 821 for the first time and I'll say this: It's got power. 
The snow was 10 inches of wet, heavy stuff, with some rain mixed-in. That's nasty stuff for any machine and I planned to use my 11hp 924. But, I figured that'd be real test of the 821. And it was.
I rammed & jammed it into the 2+ feet of compacted EOD; while it didn't blow the snow and slush far, 15-to-20 feet, it didn't quit either. It lugged-down into its torque range and muscled through. 
Later, I used the 821 to quickly and easily blow the snow I had pushed into piles, a much more suitable role, and it really shined. I didn't baby the Toro but nothing fell off, nothing broke.
Like Taryl Fixes All says, "there's yer dinner"


----------



## steeve725

melson said:


> FWIW, @steeve725, I just used the 821 for the first time and I'll say this: It's got power.
> The snow was 10 inches of wet, heavy stuff, with some rain mixed-in. That's nasty even for any machine and I planned to use my 11hp 924. But, I figured that'd be real test of the 821. And it was.
> I jammed it into the two feet of compacted EOD; it didn't blow the snow and slush far, 15-to-20 feet, but it didn't quit either. It lugged-down into its torque range and muscled through.
> Later, I used the 821 to quickly and easily blow the snow I had pushed into piles, a much more suitable role, and it really shined. I didn't baby the Toro but nothing fell off, nothing broke.
> Like Taryl Fixes All says, "there's yer dinner"


Yes, I used mine 5 times. 1st time discovered the bad scraper bar, got it replaced and it cleaned good

The thing has power, it didn’t have any issues with the snow I was blowing. One storm left about 10” of More wet than dry snow and it did a good job with that. I don’t ever have any EOD to worry about (plows rarely come through my my neighborhood), that’s why a single stage has always served me well

I probably just a lemon, if you looked at the video I posted, you’ll see the loose shroud which I’m sure yours doesn’t have and I’m sure isn’t normal.


----------



## gibbs296

1132le said:


> what a joke
> 
> you dont know the history of it
> nothing wrong with it looks perfect lol
> 
> sticker bellyaching wgaf
> 
> 
> cost less
> 
> throw better
> better controls
> throw farther
> last 25 yrs or better
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> bellyaching
> crooked sticker
> thinner metal
> Iam not a toro fan will still last 25 yrs or better with proper care
> name something else that you can say that about in todays world you cant


I agree with whatever you said 100%:wink2:


----------



## melson

@gibbs296.. Exactly. I'm trying to figure whatever he's saying too. Kinda brings me back to my days of deciphering Chinese technical documentation <eye-roll, head scratch, ***>


----------



## tdipaul

_bellyaching
*crooked sticker*
thinner metal
Iam not a toro fan will still last 25 yrs or better with proper care
name something else that you can say that about in todays world you cant_

Ive seen crooked stickers on a few 

Its hard to believe this gets past Quality Assuarance

Because it looks so crappy

If I were the new plant manager Id fire the employee that does this in my first hour on the job

.


----------



## Zavie

Ok fire your "employee" Actually is probably 2 robots. The first one tilts the snowblower slightly and the other sticks on the label.


----------



## Grunt

Zavie said:


> Ok fire your "employee" Actually is probably 2 robots. The first one tilts the snowblower slightly and the other sticks on the label.



I'm thinking it may be just the opposite. Robots assembling the machine and a human putting on the stickers while talking to the girlfriend\boyfriend while on their cell phone.


Many years ago we went to the Kellogg's corn flake plant in Michigan and everything was automated except the insertion of a small toy in every box which was done by a human sitting on a stool at the end of the line. :surprise:


----------



## Zavie

Grunt said:


> I'm thinking it may be just the opposite. Robots assembling the machine and a human putting on the stickers while talking to the girlfriend\boyfriend while on their cell phone.
> 
> 
> Many years ago we went to the Kellogg's corn flake plant in Michigan and everything was automated except the insertion of a small toy in every box which was done by a human sitting on a stool at the end of the line. :surprise:


Things have changed at Kelloggs since the '60's, they no longer have tours,lol.


----------



## tadawson

Two words: "diversity hire" . . .

Sadly, pretty likely, and good luck getting rid of it, no matter how incompetent . .


----------



## pego99

Buy an ariens. Love mine. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## steeve725

pego99 said:


> Buy an ariens. Love mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I’m sure Ariens makes a fine product, however today I bought another Toro QZE 821 from another dealer.

I’ll pick it up next week.


----------



## micah68kj

steeve725 said:


> I’m sure Ariens makes a fine product, however today I bought another Toro QZE 821 from another dealer.
> 
> I’ll pick it up next week.



Good for you, Steeve. I hope you get many good years use out of it. Keep us posted.


----------



## steeve725

micah68kj said:


> steeve725 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure Ariens makes a fine product, however today I bought another Toro QZE 821 from another dealer.
> 
> I’ll pick it up next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you, Steeve. I hope you get many good years use out of it. Keep us posted.
Click to expand...

Will do. 

This dealer I chose was highly recommended by the Toro distributor that I’ve been talking with. The same distributor that supplies all our local dealers 

What’s different about this dealer compared with the last 2, this dealer told me they are going to fully assemble it, show me how to operate it (even though I know), register the warranty for me, etc. All the things that the dealer is known to do that the other 2 dealers didn’t do.

I have to wait on it, the local distributor got in 72 of them today and the dealer is getting mine delivered from the distributor early next week, then I’ll go pick it up.


----------



## Matty74

tadawson said:


> Two words: "diversity hire" . . .
> 
> Sadly, pretty likely, and good luck getting rid of it, no matter how incompetent . .


Really? Please elaborate


----------



## Brianwc

Power Max® HD 1028 OHXE On my second season and it rips through some big snowbanks 302cc is a pretty good matched engine. I would have been happy with the SnowMaster® 824 QXE I like the simple single-stage and power-driven wheels


oh on my 1028 I ran over 2 pieces of plywood cut-offs 3/4" x 3 x 7 inches or so. I must have forgotten them in the yard. the 1028 picked them up and tossed them out the front without skipping a beat.


----------



## justadbeer

tpenfield said:


> I keep buying the old ones. Practically bullet proof.


I agree. I have two old Toro single stage units. My mom bought one for my new bride and I as a Christmas present back in 1987 (she also bought herself one at the same time which is why I now have two). I gotta tell you, last year was the first year I had any trouble. After years of abuse and NEVER storing them properly I was having a hard time starting them and the primer bulbs on both machines cracked from dry rot. I wanted to buy a new blower so bad (I did buy a Cub Cadet 30" for my son and his new bride as a house warming gift), but I took them into my shop, sprayed them down with Simple Green and grabbed a few rags. The darn things looked like new when I got done! So I ordered new primer bulbs for about 5 bucks. Then I popped off the covers and did the same clean down on the inside. I pulled the gas line off and sprayed some carb cleaner into it, dropped the float bowl and cleaned up the jets, etc. These baby's run like new. Paints still in great shape, no rust! I just gave one to my son for his large back deck. Looks like i won't be buying anything new for quite some time :surprise:


----------

